# Steam Spiele im Administrator-Modus starten



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

ich will (bzw muss) Medal of Honor im abgesicherten Modus starten sonst stürtzt es immer ab.
Wenn ich aber eine Desktop-Verknüpfung mache (Von Steam aus) und ich dann rechtsklick darauf mache kann ich nirgends den Hacken für Admin Modus machen.

Dann hab ich die Game exe im Steamordner gesucht und die dann immer zum straten benutzt, allerdings ist mir später dabei aufgefallen das es dann nicht über Steam läuft...

Weiß einer wie man das einstellen kann?

Btw. Steam ansich kann man nicht im abgesicherten Modus starten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Oktober 2010)

UAC aus,nervt sowiso
benutzerkontensteuerung


----------

